# Cheese Bread sandwich-idea



## kadesma (Aug 27, 2006)

_Since I'm mostly glued to the stove today, and I had big kids and little kids here bugging me what's for lunch.I finally got smart and gave em each something to do...LUNCH  Took out some unsliced sour dough rolls, and then made cuts accross the rolls on top but did not cut all the way through..I melted some butter and crushed garlic, and had the girls brush the inside of all the cuts with it..Then I finely chopped ( or I made them chop) up some herbs, majoram, a little thyme, falt leaf parsley and a few chives we added the herbs to grated pepper jack and mozzarella cheese.They stuffed this into the cuts and then I wrapped the rolls in foil and they are outside now tending to sammies on the grill  And I had time to come  tell you about it and crow a little. _

_kadesma_


----------



## mudbug (Aug 27, 2006)

and "all" you had to do was inspire and supervise, kadesma!  sounds like a winner to me.  I'm thinking a few slices of pepperoni would not have been unwelcome in those sandwiches.


----------



## QSis (Aug 27, 2006)

Grilled Cheesy Herbed Garlic Rolls - yeah!!!

Love the pepperoni idea! And/or fresh tomatoes (if any would fit) to make Grilled Pizza Rolls!

Lee


----------



## kadesma (Aug 27, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> and "all" you had to do was inspire and supervise, kadesma! sounds like a winner to me. I'm thinking a few slices of pepperoni would not have been unwelcome in those sandwiches.


That's what I like about using the rolls cut this way, you can stuff all kinds or things into them, roll in foil and grill til hot and it makes a great lunch and keeps the busy fingers busy and Ma sane  I like the pepperoni idea too...
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Aug 27, 2006)

QSis said:
			
		

> Grilled Cheesy Herbed Garlic Rolls - yeah!!!
> 
> Love the pepperoni idea! And/or fresh tomatoes (if any would fit) to make Grilled Pizza Rolls!
> 
> Lee


Darn, to late to add the tomatoe  That sounds like an even better sandwich with the cheeses...YUM Thanks for the new idea...Hummm maybe some thin slices of onion and avocado?

kadesma


----------



## amber (Aug 27, 2006)

Great idea!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 27, 2006)

_Thanks Amber _


_kadesma_


----------



## QSis (Aug 27, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Hummm maybe some thin slices of onion and avocado?


 
OMG ... YES!! And  BACON!!!!   

Lee


----------



## Shunka (Aug 27, 2006)

Okay, y'all!!! My mouth is watering so bad with all these wonderful ideas that my keyboard is more than waterlogged!!!!!!!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 27, 2006)

QSis said:
			
		

> OMG ... YES!! And BACON!!!!
> 
> Lee


Yes, Yes, yes   And we just finished dinner.. 

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Aug 27, 2006)

Shunka said:
			
		

> Okay, y'all!!! My mouth is watering so bad with all these wonderful ideas that my keyboard is more than waterlogged!!!!!!!


Oh boy, sorry Shunka, I'll come mop up for ya  Here _I am just fininshed with dinner and I'm drooling too...oink oink _

_kadesma_


----------



## Shunka (Aug 27, 2006)

You can add many more oinks to your post!!!! I didn't even ask the hubby what he thought!!! I just know what sounds great to me!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 27, 2006)

I'd be all happy with them stuffed with all the stuff you did plus some roasted red peppers and prosciutto.  I would also like a little pesto in there too.   Maybe I would have to leave out the pepperjack with this combination?  .....or maybe not!  lol

Kadesma - you come up with the best meals!!!!!!!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 27, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I'd be all happy with them stuffed with all the stuff you did plus some roasted red peppers and prosciutto. I would also like a little pesto in there too.  Maybe I would have to leave out the pepperjack with this combination? .....or maybe not! lol
> 
> Kadesma - you come up with the best meals!!!!!!!


Thanks Elf,
this one was to get the girls and the kids OUT of the kitchen and save my sanity  They waited til I was right in the middle of putting together 2 tomatoe tarts to ask got anything for lunch? 
Emmm if I was putting in the prosciutto and red peppers, I'd use some provolone instead of the pepper jack, love that slight smoke flavor it has.

kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 27, 2006)

lol - it certainly worked!  And I bet the sandwiches were the best they ever had - that tends to happen when they really help in the preparation.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 28, 2006)

QSis said:
			
		

> OMG ... YES!! And  BACON!!!!
> 
> Lee




Is there nothing, bacon can't make better


----------



## Shunka (Aug 28, 2006)

Not much!!!  LOL!!


----------

